# Black Piranha



## mr_g143 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where can I buy a baby black piranha? It seems like there are a few different kinds of black piranhas. Is it the peru one that grows to be the biggest of all piranhas? My red belly piranha just passed yesterday after 2 long years, had him since he was a baby. Some irresponsible people fed him some food and it clouded up the water and died. Well any help would be great thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you are looking for s. rhombeus, they are all the same species, names such as Peru rhom, Guyana rhom, Xingu rhom, etc. are just referring to the collection point. Rhoms can get pretty big in the wild, but if you buy a small one and try to grow it out, it probably won't get much bigger than 10 inches or so. You could pick one up pretty easily from any of the sponsors here.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

As joe said if you buy a small one most people only grow them out to around 10" then they get bored with them or something...

How big is the tank?


----------



## mr_g143 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh can you give me the "sponsers" here, I would like to contact them and buy a baby black piranha from them if possible. I only have a 10 gallon tank, yes I know its super small for any piranha. I had mines since it was like 1" and it probly grew to like 8" or so. Its alright if they dont grow that big on me I just want another pet piranha in my empty tank!


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

well if you're willing to invest in a larger tank, the sponsors sites can be accessed from the ads on the side======>


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mr_g143 said:


> Oh can you give me the "sponsers" here, I would like to contact them and buy a baby black piranha from them if possible. I only have a 10 gallon tank, *get a bigger tank before getting a new p. If Your serious about wanting a black piranha get a 75 gallon*yes I know its super small for any piranha. I had mines since it was like 1" and it probly grew to like 8" or so.* a 8' fish in a 10g is cruel* Its alright if they dont grow that big on me I just want another pet piranha in my empty tank!*If thats your attitude don't get another fish. A stunted (in growth) fish is not a healthy fish nor a happy fish *


also "2 long years" isn't that long and if you had a larger tank your tank wouldn't of crashed and the fish died as larger tanks are more stable water chemistry wise


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No offence. But look into a betta.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want a rhom you will need to upgrade your tank, even to a 29g and try to see if you can get a baby sanchezi or a eiganmanni.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you stuck with a 10 gallon because of space or lack of money?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't even CONSIDER a baby rhom with only a 10 gallon tank. As babies, they have voracious appetites and will produce massive waste for a small tank. I don't care what your filtration is, 10 gallons will NEVER be adequate, because any rhom will achieve 4.5 - 5 inches in the first year. Their growth slows considerably after that, but it'll still be too big for 10 gallons... you need at LEAST 40 gallons to start.

My 15" rhom is in a 125 gallon tank and it's never going to be enough - I'm stuck doing a water change once a week to keep the nitrates down despite having two Rena XP3 canister filters and two Emperor 400 over the top filters. If you want a BIG rhom, BE PREPARED to need 180+ gallon tank and gobs of filtration or a sophisticated trickle system to do continual water changes.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Rough996 said:


> Don't even CONSIDER a baby rhom with only a 10 gallon tank. As babies, they have voracious appetites and will produce massive waste for a small tank. I don't care what your filtration is, 10 gallons will NEVER be adequate, because any rhom will achieve 4.5 - 5 inches in the first year. Their growth slows considerably after that, but it'll still be too big for 10 gallons... you need at LEAST 40 gallons to start.
> 
> My 15" rhom is in a 125 gallon tank and it's never going to be enough - I'm stuck doing a water change once a week to keep the nitrates down despite having two Rena XP3 canister filters and two Emperor 400 over the top filters. If you want a BIG rhom, BE PREPARED to need 180+ gallon tank and gobs of filtration or a sophisticated trickle system to do continual water changes.


There's nothing wrong with a 2 inch fish in a 10 gallon tank. Not sure you realize but a 10 gallon for a 4 inch fish is bigger (swimming space) than youre 125 gallon for your 15 inch rhom. He could keep it in there till it gets to 4 inches or a BIT more, then upgrade to a 75gallon for a while...till he gets to 10 inches. Then I would upgrade to a 180 or a tank with a footprint of 6x2 feet.

Just do your clean ups and you're fine OP.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You're wrong mate. Buy a gold fish if you don't intend to learn anything out of well meant advise over here.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> You're wrong mate. Buy a gold fish if you don't intend to learn anything out of well meant advise over here.


Well if you use math and calculative thinking, I believe that rules over baseless opinion.

- A small rhom in a 10 gallon tank has more swimming space laterally than a large rhom in a large tank: Fact.

- In a 10 gallon tank a 4.1 inch fish has about the same room lengthwise, 3 TIMES the room front to back... compared to a 15 inch fish in a 6 foot x 18 inch tank. Use math.

- If he keeps his water pollutants low the fish will be perfectly healthy in that size tank. There is NO speculation here.

He could easily grow a 1.5 rhom to slightly over 4 inches without cramping the fish.

There isn't an argument. Math/chemistry/biology state that I am correct.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

whatsthedeal said:


> There isn't an argument. Math/chemistry/biology state that I am correct.


And I state my piranhas don't do math. 
And since you ask for advise you don't accept anyway, there's nothing left to say I guess. Good luck with the goldfish


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's not that cut and dry. 
Where your math and calculations may be somewhat correct. A younger fish will use open swimming space much more freely, constantly patroling the tank. Where as an adult rhom is way more prone to sit and let the food come to him most of his day.

I too feel that he is more then able to use that ten gallon for a little while though.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> There isn't an argument. Math/chemistry/biology state that I am correct.


And I state my piranhas don't do math. 
And since you ask for advise you don't accept anyway, there's nothing left to say I guess. Good luck with the goldfish








[/quote]

I am not the OP. Math is relevant to everything in the universe.

And a small piranha in a 10 gallon tank does have plenty of swimming space. Once it gets over the 2-3" mark you can add current.

That being said I once had a 1.5 inch rhom in a 100 gallon long LOL... I miss that set up and fish. It was by far the most agressive piranhaI have ever owned, even @ 2 inches.

OP: If you cant afford to upgrade to a 75 gallon after 6-8 months, don't by the fish.

/thread really.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

whatsthedeal said:


> OP: If you cant afford to upgrade to a 75 gallon after 6-8 months, don't buy the fish.


I agree. IMO it has nothing to do with a 10g tank, what bothers me is the fact he's fine with having a stunted and unhealthy fish. A couple inch rhom in a 10g is fine, but you cant plan to use that tank forever especially with a fish that will outgrow the tank within 8 months max. As you approach the max size a 10g can support you need more filtration or the tank will crash. Judging by the fact that he wants to keep an adult rhom in a 10g makes me doubt him even upgrading his filtration meaning his tank will crash once again and kill it.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

No Offence or nothing, but if you can't invest in something bigger than a 10 gallon finnancially or even because of limited space I don't think piranhas are for you


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you could swing a 29 gallon or even a 30 long, you could get a sanchezi or a mac. Those tanks wouldn't take up a ton of room but you could comfortably house those fish in there.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Waste of money in the long run.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

starting to think the op already knows what we will say and is trying to ruffle some feathers


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ Been happening a lot lately...


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

whatsthedeal said:


> Don't even CONSIDER a baby rhom with only a 10 gallon tank. As babies, they have voracious appetites and will produce massive waste for a small tank. I don't care what your filtration is, 10 gallons will NEVER be adequate, because any rhom will achieve 4.5 - 5 inches in the first year. Their growth slows considerably after that, but it'll still be too big for 10 gallons... you need at LEAST 40 gallons to start.
> 
> *My 15" rhom is in a 125 gallon tank and it's never going to be enough* - I'm stuck doing a water change once a week to keep the nitrates down despite having two Rena XP3 canister filters and two Emperor 400 over the top filters. If you want a BIG rhom, BE PREPARED to need 180+ gallon tank and gobs of filtration or a sophisticated trickle system to do continual water changes.


There's nothing wrong with a 2 inch fish in a 10 gallon tank. Not sure you realize but a 10 gallon for a 4 inch fish is bigger (swimming space) than youre 125 gallon for your 15 inch rhom. He could keep it in there till it gets to 4 inches or a BIT more, then upgrade to a 75gallon for a while...till he gets to 10 inches. Then I would upgrade to a 180 or a tank with a footprint of 6x2 feet.

Just do your clean ups and you're fine OP.
[/quote]

If you finished reading my post, I mentioned that he would need to prepared to have a 180+ gallon tank. OBVIOUSLY, I KNOW my tank is too small - NOW - and intend on going to 240 - 300 gallons when I have my basement finished. For now, it's on a second floor and I don't want to risk the extra weight. My fish is fine because of my filtration and weekly water changes. ALSO your math is WEAK because you're only factoring tank deminsions to fish length and not MASS of the fish or the volume of it's waste. Save your math skills and work on your reading comprehension.


----------

